# Conversor 220V a 110V con triac para cargas resistivas.



## juanma2468 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola a todos, aca les dejo un circuito diseñado por mi, para poder utilizar cosas como pavas electricas o calentadores electricos importados de china, japon, etc. donde la tensión de linea es de 110V. Si viven en Argentina, comprar un autotransformador para grandes potencias como 1000W por ejemplo, sale un ojo de la cara, al rededor de unos $900, con ese dinero me compro el artefacto que traigo de china aca y me sobra dinero. Por lo que me propuse hacer este sencillo pero eficaz circuito donde lo que hace es entregar una tensión eficaz de 100V aproximadamente, y que dependiendo de la potencia a utilizar sea el triac que deba usar, otra cosa muy importante es que una placa terminada con su caja tiene un costo de $30 por lo que lo hace muy rentable. Tengo que aclarar que *este circuito SOLO sirve para cargas del tipo resistivas*, no sirve para equipos electronicos o cualquier cosa que contenga electronica en su interior.
En el archivo se especifican todos lo componentes y datos necesarios para su construccion, pero algo que no se especifica es que debe llevar un disipador el triac. A medida que la potencia de la carga aumenta, el tamaño del disipador tambien debe aumentar, como para dar una idea, para una potencia de 500W con un disipador con aletas de 5x5 cm anda bien, calienta pero se la banca, igual cuanto mayor puedan ponerle, mejor para la vida del triac. Dejo unas fotos de unas plaquetitas que yo hice y el modulo terminado. Espero les sirva, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2013)

Este aparato, funciona perfecto, es eficiente y económico, pero *NO* es un transformador, si bien reduce la tensión eficaz a 110V, la tensión pico a pico sigue siendo de unos 310V, así que no se les ocurra conectar un televisor, equipo de música, una PC, Etc porque saldrá humo y olor a quemado.

Sirve como para:
Una aspiradora, herramientas de mano, todo lo que emplee motor universal. 
Una cafetera, un calefón, una estufa, todo lo que emplee resistencias (Sin electrónica)

*! Gracias por el aporte ¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2013)

Interesante y simple circuito , tengo otro por ahí pero mas complicado.

¿ Probaste reemplazar D2 + D3 por otro diac ?


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 17, 2013)

NO....Los diodos zener son para establecer valores fijos de tensión a lo que va a tender a cargarse el capacitor C1, lo cual reduce la tensión que debe soportar el capacitor y por ende costos y tamaño. El capacitor C1 tendera a cargarse a la tensión de 39V, pero cuando llega a los 32 el diac produce la ruptura y manda un pulso de disparo al gate del triac. 
Si lo hicieras con diacs el circuito no funcionaria porque se estarian rompiendo sus junturas en cada semi ciclo de la onda a los 32V, comportandose como cables en esos momentos, no serviria de nada.
Ratifico y rectifico lo que dijo Fogonazo.... la ratificacion es que como dije antes y como dice el titulo, esto es solo para utilizar con cargas puramente resistivas, cualquier aparato que tenga algun tipo de circuito electronico, ademas de no funcionar, puede que ademas se queme.... en cuanto a la rectificación es que este circuito si bien entrega una tensión de 100V eficaces... de pico a pico entrega unos 540V no los 310V que mensiona Fogonazo. Espero les sirva como me sirvio a mi y cualquier duda no duden en consultar, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2013)

juanma2468 dijo:


> .. de pico a pico entrega unos* 540V* no los 310V que mensiona Fogonazo. Espero les sirva como me sirvio a mi y cualquier duda no duden en consultar, saludos.



¿ Y de donde salen esos 540V ?


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 17, 2013)

Pues si haces la raiz cuadrada de 2 sobre el periodo por la integral al cuadrado de la señal senoidal y la integras entre un tiempo que llamo Td (tiempo de disparo) y el periodo sobre 2 y la igualas a 100V (RMS) obtienes que Td = 6.5 mSeg. aproximadamente. Ahora bien es valor de tiempo es el instante en el que se debe disparar el triac para que proveea los 100V eficaces, para saber a que valor de tensión instantanea pertenese, lo que debes hacer es introducir ese tiempo en Vp = 311V*sen (2*pi*50Hz*t) = 270V aproximadamente, por lo que la Vpp = 540V.
De ahi salen los 540V, no son magicos. Si la cuenta que realizaste es 110/0.707 = 155Vp, pues eso es erroneo, porque la cuanta que aplicas de 0.707 es para una señal senoidal pura, pero en este caso, la señal ya no es una senoidal pura, esta recortada, OJO al PIOJO...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2013)

Estas integrando sobre un período completo, por lo que *NO* corresponde multiplicar por 2 el resultado de 270V
Además ese valor corresponde, como dijiste, a la tensión instantánea, pero en el momento de tener 100 Vrms, el valor pico corresponde al máximo posible y *NO* al que estas calculando, nadie garantiza que el TRIAC no se dispare en otro momento de la onda


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2013)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues si haces la raiz cuadrada de 2 sobre el periodo por la integral al cuadrado de la señal senoidal y la integras entre un tiempo que llamo Td (tiempo de disparo) y el periodo sobre 2 y la igualas a 100V (RMS) obtienes que Td = 6.5 mSeg. aproximadamente.


Las fórmulas se recitan sólo en la escuela primario. Después se las escribe. 

Eso con Latex es:

[latex]V_{rms}=\displaystyle\sqrt{\frac{2}{T}\int_{T_d}^{\frac{T}{2}}{ \left(V_p\;\sin\left(\frac{2\pi}{T} t\right)\right)^2 dt}[/latex]

Si se quiere calcular el retardo en el disparo para tener un determinado Vrms, salvo casos particulares hay que usr métodos numéricos.
En este caso, la solución para Vrms = 100V  (partiendo de 220 @ 50Hz) es:
* Td = 7.72ms  *   (con 6.5ms resultan 143.5Vrms)
EDIT:  Se me chispotearon números, el resultado es similar al tuyo.
*Td = 6.3237ms  *



> Ahora bien es valor de tiempo es el instante en el que se debe disparar el triac para que proveea los 100V eficaces, para saber a que valor de tensión instantanea pertenese, lo que debes hacer es introducir ese tiempo en Vp = 311V*sen (2*pi*50Hz*t) = 270V aproximadamente, *por lo que la Vpp = 540V*.


Fogonazo escribió "pico a pico 310V" pero se refería al *valor pico* (Vpico <> Vpico_a_pico).
*El llamado de atención sigue siendo válido* porque en condiciones "normales" con este sistema tenés ~270  que siguen siendo superiores a los 155Vp de una línea de 110Vac. 
Suficientes para reventar los electrolíticos de la mayoría de las fuentes (usan de 160 a 200V)

Empeorando las cosas, en caso de algún falso contacto o disturbios en la línea el triac se puede disparar en cualquier parte --> picos accidentales de 310V tranquilamente.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Respecto al circuito que propusiste, es totalmente válido, solamente hay asegurarse primero que no haya nada de electrónica.

Por otro lado, esos zeners no tiene ningún sentido que estén, porque la tensión en el condensador jamás va a superar la tensión de disparo del diac.
Te queda el circuito clásico de dimmer (sin pote) con simple constante de tiempo.


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 18, 2013)

Fogonazo, la formula que yo utilice es la posteada por Eduardo (gracias no tenia ganas de escribirla), por lo que es correcto multiplicar por 2 ya que yo integro sobre la desde un *Td *a la *MITAD DEL PERIODO*.
Eduardo, el tiempo TD que vos calculas de 6.3237 mSeg *NO ES PARA 100V!!!. *Ese valo de Td da 110V, por favor revisa lo que digo, yo acabo de hacerla con mi calculador y si no me miente da 109,95V, pero con mi Td = 6.5 mSeg. me da 103,43V, aproximo a 100V. y bueno todo lo demas es como dije antes.
Los diodos zener los utilizo por una unica razon, de esta manera me es mas facil calcular los valores de los componentes RC, con la ecuacion Vc = Vf + (Vi - Vf).e^-t/tau, si bien no es una onda perfectamente cuadrada de 39 a -39V la señal de los zener, con un pequeño ajuste se logra lo deseado, en cambio con un RC que se carga con una tensión senoidal es mas complicado realizar los calculos dado que la tensión que alimenta al RC varia constatemente (senoidal). Me olvidaba, en el valor de Td = 6.5 mSeg se esta en el valor maximo posible de la onda senoidal, si fuera Td = 3 mSeg. seguro seria menor que 311V pero no seria el valor pico maximo porque todavia falta que la señal pase por 311V. Si Td = 5 mSeg. la señal se encuentra justo en 311V, o sea su maximo posible, pero con Td = 6.5 mSeg. ya la señal seguro no va a ser mayor que 270V porque esta en la zona donde la tensión ya esta bajando, por eso es la tensión pico maxima posible, de ahi en adelante es mas baja.


----------



## analogico (Feb 18, 2013)

este conversor con triac
los chinos ya lo hicieron, de hecho ya lo venden dentro de algunos aparatos
asi que si tienen suerte pueden encontrar uno en algun aparato chino


lamentablemente  no lo guarde 

fallo y se quemo  todo y se fue a la basura


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2013)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Eduardo, el tiempo TD que vos calculas de 6.3237 mSeg *NO ES PARA 100V!!!. *Ese valo de Td da 110V, por favor revisa lo que digo, yo acabo de hacerla con mi calculador y si no me miente da 109,95V, pero con mi Td = 6.5 mSeg. me da 103,43V, aproximo a 100V. y bueno todo lo demas es como dije antes.


Reviso, total con software es fácil 

Para simplificar, escribo la expresión con ligeras modificaciones en el Derive6, llamando k a Vrms/V0rms = 110/220 y 100/220 



Aha!  nuevamente se me mezclaron los números. Y este es sólo el comienzo 



> Los diodos zener los utilizo por una unica razon, de esta manera me es mas facil calcular los valores de los componentes RC, con la ecuacion Vc = Vf + (Vi - Vf).e^-t/tau, si bien no es una onda perfectamente cuadrada de 39 a -39V la señal de los zener, con un pequeño ajuste se logra lo deseado, en cambio con un RC que se carga con una tensión senoidal es mas complicado realizar los calculos dado que la tensión que alimenta al RC varia constatemente (senoidal).


Se te olvida que los componentes tienen *tolerancias* y que con una tensión límite tan cercana a la de disparo (la curva se acuesta cada vez más) el error en el tiempo de disparo puede ser muy grande.

En este caso, ese cálculo teórico te sirve para dimensionar, pero ni sueñes que la tensión te va a quedar chanta en 100V --> una vez armado vas a tener que medir y corregir una resistencia.
Algo que vas a tener que hacer de todas maneras, ya que lo normal y prudente es verificar una vez montado enchufando y midiendo la tensión de salida --> Si está fuera de ciertos límites --> retocar.

Es lo mismo que si partís del circuito de dimmer con simple constante. La calibración la hacés con un pote al que le medís la resistencia y recién ahí se la soldás.
Si se quiere una salida bastante justa se puede usar dos R en paralelo, la primera de un valor ligeramente pasado (que se suelda de entrada) y la otra con el valor que resulte de la calibración.
Si no tenés un tester TrueRMS podés usar uno común sabiendo que para 100Vrms la lectura va a ser 57.2V



> Me olvidaba, en el valor de Td = 6.5 mSeg se esta en el valor maximo posible de la onda senoidal, si fuera Td = 3 mSeg. seguro seria menor que 311V pero no seria el valor pico maximo porque todavia falta que la señal pase por 311V. Si Td = 5 mSeg. la señal se encuentra justo en 311V, o sea su maximo posible, pero con Td = 6.5 mSeg. ya la señal seguro no va a ser mayor que 270V porque esta en la zona donde la tensión ya esta bajando, por eso es la tensión pico maxima posible, de ahi en adelante es mas baja.


No sé a que viene.  Aún en condiciones "normales" se destruye una entrada de fuente típica. 
De ahí la necesidad de resaltar *"Solo para resistencias y motores"* 

Aunque para doña Pepa todo eso es chino, ella lo va a enchufar igual y si sale humo te va a echar la culpa


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 18, 2013)

Todo lo que has dicho lo he tenido en cuenta, mis calculos preliminares fueron que para un C = 82nF debia poner una R = 47K, lo monte en protoboard y no disparaba el triac, la constante de tiempo TAU era grande, le puse una R de 47K en paralelo y se acerco muchisimo al valor, unos V(RMS) = 98V, asique como el valor que tenia puesto era de 23,5K, puse de 22K. Coloque como carga dos resistencia de 8,2M y 2,2M para poder medir el tiempo con el osciloscopio, de ahi saque que el tiempo Td = 6.5 mSeg y con eso calcule que tension RMS era, y guala 103V, que era lo que buscaba, asique este circuito asi como esta ya esta calibrado y funcionando a la perfeccion, no es necesario retocar nada, la prueba y ensayos estan realizados. Hasta el momento lo utilice para dos artefactos, uno de 900W y el otro de 1250W, y todos anda perfectos. Que lo disfruten, creo que el tema de las tensiones y tiempos ya esta aclarado, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2015)

Aqui les dejo otro . . . algo más complicado


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 27, 2015)

Pues lo veo algo mas complicado, aunque mas preciso con los disparos que el que yo propuse, pero al fin de cuentas que pase un pico de unos volts mas o menos sobre un carga resistiva no es demasiado significativo por cortos periodos


----------



## ramirorj (Abr 4, 2015)

Esto se puede aplicar para tranformar 220V en 110V para una fuente de commodore 64 de 110v ?


----------



## opamp (Abr 4, 2015)

Ramirorj, se reitera que és válido para únicamente cargas resistivas.

2M tenemos problemas en la conexión del puente, se debe permutar los cables del "-" (d4-d3) con "ac" (d1-d4). El d3 está rectificando 1/2 onda directamente con la carga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2015)

Si tenés razón , ahí veo algo raro en el puente . . .


----------



## ariel27 (Abr 10, 2015)

Buenas tardes, alguno lo probo?? necesito hacer una para una maquina de cortar el pelo, la cual es a 110v 60Hz.!!!!!!!!!! y todos los trafo que consigo son 50hz por nuestra frecuencia.


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 10, 2015)

Si para esa aplicacion te va a servir, saludos


----------



## ariel27 (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola juanma...vos decís que va a trabajar en 60Hz??


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 13, 2015)

El conversor esta diseñado para funcionar a 50Hz. Si donde tu vives la frecuencia es la misma entonces el conversor funcionara bien, y no importa que la cortadora de cabello sea a 60Hz, igualmente va a funcionar ya que en su interior solo posee un bobinado como el de un transformador y no es significativo que sean 50 o 60 Hz.


----------



## ariel27 (Abr 14, 2015)

Amigo, te comento algo, le coloque un trafo con salida a 110 y parece ue la maquina se va a desarmar cuando la enciendo, lo que yo calculo es que esta oscilado a otra frecuencia o sea los 50Hz.
Te pido diculpa si estoy herrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

Foto de la máquima ? Marca y Modelo ?

Algo se trató de esas máquinas , fijate por aqui : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=maquina+de+cortar+&sa=Buscar


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 14, 2015)

Malo seria que justo a 50hz fuera la frecuencia de resonancia de la maquina. Verificaste que tengas 110v a la salida del trafo? De ultima se le puede cambiar un valor a una de las resistencias del conversor para que te entregue una tesion algo menor, por ejemplo 80v y ver si asi vibra menos.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Abr 19, 2015)

Esta diciendo que es SOLO para cargas resistivas.
Yo tuve una "manta termica" o sea una manta o cobija que tenia en su interior una resistencia electrica para calentarte la cama o los pies cuando hacia frio, tenia un conmutador para regular la potencia calefactora, un dia se estropeo, intente repararla pero se corto el hilo termico y se acabo, no estaba dispuesto a descoser toda la manta, cambiar el hilo y volver a coserla.
El caso es que el circuito era de lo mas simple: se conectaba a 220V ac o con el conmutador ponia un simple diodo en serie y bajaba la potencia a la mitad.

Simple, practico y de lo mas barato:


----------



## opamp (Abr 20, 2015)

Chema, con el diodo la potencia se reduce a la mitad , con 110Vrms se reduce a 1/4 de la potencia , siempre hablando de carga resistiva


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 20, 2015)

Chema Costa Rica dijo:
			
		

> Esta diciendo que es SOLO para cargas resistivas.
> Yo tuve una "manta termica" o sea una manta o cobija que tenia en su  interior una resistencia electrica para calentarte la cama o los pies  cuando hacia frio, tenia un conmutador para regular la potencia  calefactora, un dia se estropeo, intente repararla pero se corto el hilo  termico y se acabo, no estaba dispuesto a descoser toda la manta,  cambiar el hilo y volver a coserla.
> El caso es que el circuito era de lo mas simple: se conectaba a 220V ac o  con el conmutador ponia un simple diodo en serie y bajaba la potencia a  la mitad.
> 
> Simple, practico y de lo mas barato:



Pues colocando un diodo te puedo asegurar que la tension RMS de salida no es 110V. El pico de tensión va a seguir siendo de 311V y la tensión RMS va a ser de 184V (adjunto imagen de simulacion, no tenia ganas de hacer la cuenta), es por eso que se te quemo la resistencia de la manta térmica, saludos.


----------



## opamp (Abr 20, 2015)

No  utilizo simuladores aún, para 1/2 onda el VRMS es Vpico/2(onda seno); para 311vpico tenemos 155.5VRMS.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 20, 2015)

Con un diodo no se cambia de 220 a 110, por asi decirlo reduce el chclo de trabajo a la mitad, es decir solo recibira energia la mitad del tiempo ya que el dioso impedira que el semiciclo opuesto conduzca
OJO!!!! con ese tema


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Abr 20, 2015)

En ningun momento he escrito que se reduzca de 220V ac a 110 V ac.
Lo que he escrito es que se reduce la potencia a la mitad.
Y si la manta termica se quemo no seria por culpa del diodo estaba diseñada para trabajar al maximo o sea a 220 V ac, precisamente el diodo reducia la potencia a la mitad.

No hace falta un simulador para deducir algo simple y menos con un 4148 que solo aguanta 100mA y si no recuerdo mal no aguanta 220V.
Ponle al menos un 1N4004 o mejor un 1N4007 (maximo 1A y no por mucho tiempo) y una resistencia de
al menos 270 ohms y de al menos 180 wats. Asi haras una simulacion "mas real" de lo que es una resistencia calefactora, aunque creo que la manta termica era de 2000W, busca diodos mas potentes.

Pero creo que no hace falta, asi de simple:
Ciclo completo 220V x 2 (doble ciclo positivo y negativo) = 440V x 1,41 (raiz de 2) = 620V
¡¡¡ 620V pico a pico !!!
Ahora le ponemos el diodo y solo queda media onda, o sea el cilo positivo:
220 x 1,41 y otra vez "de pico a pico" 310V
Esto es teorico: onda sinusoidal pura y matematica pura, pero si a una tension de 220 RMS le quitas medio ciclo te quedan 110 V rms y si esta conectada una manta termica o cualquier resistencia calefactora (como si fuese una R pura) tendras la mitad de la potencia.

Pero como me hago viejo, mejor que lo revisen otros con neuronas mas frescas, puede que se me escape algun electron. 
Cuando yo empece en esto no habian ni calculadoras. Utilizabamos "reglas de calculo" un artilugio de plastico que no necesitaba pilas y para segun que cosas era incluso mas rapido.


----------



## opamp (Abr 20, 2015)

De acuerdo Chema la potencia se reduce a la mitad.

P = Vrms^2 / R : 220V^2 / R  = 48400 / R
P/2= 155.56349V^2 / R =  24200 / R

Con 110Vrms baja a la 1/4 de la potencia


P/4= 110V^2 / R =  12100 / R


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 20, 2015)

Yo he usado siempre el clásico dimmer con triac y diac, regulando un preset en lugar del potenciómetro a 110 V. Y anda fenómeno, lo uso para lámparas de 110 V Sylvania de 250 y 500 W y creanló o nó, no tengo que cambiar nada para cambiar de lámpara. Hasta tengo algunos miniaturizados dentro de una ficha de adaptación de 220 a 110 americano, para unos soldadores miniatura de 15, 18 y 20 W americanos. Se pueden intercambiar y no pasa nada. Nunca se quemó nada. Hasta en los viejos proyectores de diapositivas Kodak, separaba la alimentaciçón de los circuitos de la lámpara. La lámpara se alimenta con un dimmer y los circuitos con un transformadorcito de 220 a 110. He hecho un montón de esos artilugios, hasta para un viejo calentador de la espuma de afeitar.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Abr 21, 2015)

De inicio se dijo que para cargas resistivas, despues se fue complicando ya que si regulas con un triac pacticamente dispara en medio del ciclo para reducir de 220 a 110V RMS o sea que te queda medio ciclo positivo y medio ciclo negativo pero las tensiones de pico a pico siguen siendo las mismas en este caso, o sea cuando reducimos el 50%
Por eso mencione lo del diodo, mas simple para las cosas simples, antes se veia mucho incluso en iluminacion para reducir potencia y lux de una forma simple, despues con la utilizacion mas intensiva de los triacs se permite mas variacion.
Yo siempre parto de la base practica de que MUY POCAS VECES ES NECESARIO regular de 0 a 100% la potencia, la mayor parte de los procesos con regular de un 40% al 100% es mas que suficiente, por ejemplo hornos o cocinas industriales.
Saludos a tod@s


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 21, 2015)

Fijate post mas atras, casi al comienzo que menciono que el recorte de la onda la hago cuando la senoidal esta bajando en el ciclo positivo en 270v que no son los 310v que mencionas para obtener los 110v rms


----------



## Marck (Ene 19, 2021)

que deberia modificar para lograr una conversion a 150v, las resistencias que voy a usar estaran sumergidas en agua, y estoy seguro que tienen tolerancia por que incluso otros usuarios lo enchufan a 220v y no tienen problemas ya en meses de funcionamiento aunque la etiqueta de voltaje dice 110v, yo no quiero bajar el voltaje no a 110v digamos a 150v...

Que debo modificar del circuito para que esto pueda ser posible en un momento pense en los diodos zener pero me parece que eso es mas para bajar el costo del circuito y no tener que usar capacitores de mayor voltaje y mayor coste, entonces me imagino que alguna resistencia puedo modificar, cual seria?

me imagino que la R3 una resistencia de menor impedancia tendría como resultado un menor corte de onda y por lo tanto un mayor voltaje. entre comillas claro. por que al final el voltaje siempre será el mismo, eso entiendo, lo que varia es el corte de onda...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 19, 2021)

En ese caso lo mejor es ponerlas en serie.
Hablas de "las resistencias", si son dos e iguales, las pones en serie y listo. Se acabó el circuito ni nada.


Yo las tengo así desde hace una década; tengo un calentador de 500W, con do resistencias de 100W 230V puestas en serie por lo que rinden 250W cada una. Así se rompe menos.


----------



## Marck (Ene 19, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> En ese caso lo mejor es ponerlas en serie.
> Hablas de "las resistencias", si son dos e iguales, las pones en serie y listo. Se acabó el circuito ni nada.
> 
> 
> Yo las tengo así desde hace una década; tengo un calentador de 500W, con do resistencias de 100W 230V puestas en serie por lo que rinden 250W cada una. Así se rompe menos.


no aplica sabes por que este equipo es un vaporizador, y las resistencias de carbon sumergidas en el agua necesitan de una cucharilla de sal para que el agua pueda aumentar su conductividad, y empezar a calentar. sera por eso que el usuario indica que a mayor sal mas vapor nota...

las resistencias estan en serie ya asi que no aplica


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 19, 2021)

Marck dijo:


> que deberia modificar para lograr una conversion a 150v, las resistencias que voy a usar estaran sumergidas en agua, y estoy seguro que tienen tolerancia por que incluso otros usuarios lo enchufan a 220v y no tienen problemas ya en meses de funcionamiento aunque la etiqueta de voltaje dice 110v, yo no quiero bajar el voltaje no a 110v digamos a 150v...
> 
> Que debo modificar del circuito para que esto pueda ser posible en un momento pense en los diodos zener pero me parece que eso es mas para bajar el costo del circuito y no tener que usar capacitores de mayor voltaje y mayor coste, entonces me imagino que alguna resistencia puedo modificar, cual seria?
> 
> me imagino que la R3 una resistencia de menor impedancia tendría como resultado un menor corte de onda y por lo tanto un mayor voltaje. entre comillas claro. por que al final el voltaje siempre será el mismo, eso entiendo, lo que varia es el corte de onda...



En todo caso es la resistencia R2 la que hay que modificar, a mayor resistencia el capacitor se carga mas lento y el disparo se produce mucho mas tarde haciendo que la tensión (promedio) baje, si se baja la resistencia el proceso el al revés.

De todas formas, no entiendo porque quieres modificar la tensión, 110V y 150V, para tu caso, no debería cambiar mucho, mas que nada porque primero, la tensión de red varia mucho y segundo, la conductividad del agua también.

Para eso arma o mejor compra (que ya viene todo echo y son baratos) un simple dimmer para luces. Este circuito no es mas ni menos que ese salvo que no tiene para regular. Solo tienes que tener en cuenta que son varios cientos de watts lo que consumirá tu producto (Y por lo tanto el dimmer tendrá que tener unas características que soporten esa potencia). Y ya tienes para regular a tu antojo la potencia del producto.


----------



## Marck (Ene 20, 2021)

Eso justo y estoy haciendo un dimmer pero me gustaría que se puede aumentar una máxima tensión de 150 a 160v y no hasta completar la onda pues la resistencia podría sufrir más de lo recomendado. 

Y pues tengo un dimmer que estoy armando el más básico que encontré pues necesito varios y no tengo tiempo para armar más complejos ...

Me imagino que tengo que aumentar una resistencia en serie en este circuito .


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 20, 2021)

Coloca un diodo que aguante 1000v y un par de 3-5A (dependiendo de la corriente que consuma el aparato). Listo, ya tenes la mitad de la tensión de red sin siquiera tener que hacer una placa.

Debido a todos los factores variables que mencioné (conductividad del agua, valor de la tensión de red, suciedades que se van a ir acumulando, etc), una tensión de 120 y una de 150 no va a hacer una gran diferencia.


----------



## Marck (Ene 20, 2021)

Y si me ayudas con un esquema su que cutremente sería ideal ... Ya que estoy en problemas, al hacer el circuito de dimmer hay disparos que suceden esporádicos cada vez se vuelve más inestable y no me gusta eso.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 20, 2021

Me imagino que te refieres a algo así, rectificar.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 20, 2021

El equipo consume un máximo de 500w en 110v


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 20, 2021)

Exactamente, el diodo va en serie con alguno de los cables de entrada.


----------



## Marck (Ene 20, 2021)

Te comento que por alguna razón esas resistencias de carbón se están desintegrando en el agua cosa que no pasaba con 110 V ... Y eso que controlé que con el diodo consuma la misma corriente que en 110 V.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 20, 2021)

Ojo, que el diodo solo limita un ciclo de la senoidal, no modifica la corriente ni la tensión (pico), sino la potencia promedio.

Pueden pasar muchas cosas, lo que si es claro que ese humidificador, ya sea para 110v o 220v sigue siendo el mismo, lo mas probable es que separen un poco mas los electrodos.

Técnicamente con el diodo debería comportarse igual a estar conectado a 110v.  El único problema que puedo llegar a ver es que, como ahora es continua pulsante, se forme una costra en uno de los dos carbones mucho mas rápido que en el otro.

Con el dimer estarás en la misma situación, si cortas la senoidal, en cada semiciclo, para que el pico solo llegue a 110v (RMS siempre hablando) en promedio la potencia bajara muchísimo mas que si estuviese conectado a 110v directo (mas de la mitad, de echo).

Puede darse el caso de que los electrodos estén deteriorados y sin importar si se conectan a 110v también se desintegrarían. Puede que lo que se desprende es una costra que se formo por el uso y no el electrodo (Si es que el equipo es usado y no nuevo).

También puedes, como te dije, comprar un dimmer e ir probando en que puntos empieza a andar, donde es demasiado, etc y modificarlo para que ande en el rango mas efectivo para el producto.


----------



## Marck (Ene 20, 2021)

Termine usando 220* V ,* puse muy poca sal y funciona increíble*,* gracias por tus respuestas.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 21, 2021)

Marck dijo:


> Termine usando 220* V ,* puse muy poca sal y funciona increíble*,* gracias por tus respuestas.


Hay que tener presente que esos humidificadores funcionan "electrocutando" el agua. No conozco ningún país en donde el agua del grifo sea destilada. La sal solo se agrega o, solo se debería agregar, en caso de que el vapor sea poco o nulo.


----------

